# Bag for Sigma 18-35 1.8 and EF 70-200 2.8 IS USM L



## axtstern (Sep 12, 2013)

During my recent China trip I found an obscure company naming themselves SH-KATA 

I assume that anything hinting at an almost similar named brand is coincidence.
They have a product:
http://sh-kata.com/cp/html/?17.html
Which can be obtained in camera centers in China for anything between 25-40 Euros and also show up on some internet dealer pages.

The bag is perfect to hold an unmounted 70-200L upright on the right and a Canon body like my 600D or 7D with the new Sigma 18-35 1.8 mounted to the camera and with the sun shade of the Sigma mounted in usage postion as well in the middle. There is afterwards still some protected space for a 85mm 1.8 or something of that volume + the usual small things and a small tablet (if required).

I got the brown version with the typical Yellow interior and I'm loving it. I can leave the 60D on standby and because of the mounted sun shade do not need to worry about the lens cap. As the bag is very deep but now wide the weight center is close enough to the body to make the weight easy to cary.


----------

